#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Instrumentation & Control >  >  >  ISO Standards

## Shabbir2009

Dear Friends,



I need the following standards, do any body has these:

ISO 7066: Measurement of fluid flow:- assessment of uncertainty in the calibration and use of flow measuring devices 

ISO 6551: Petroleum Liquids and Gases  Fidelity and Security of Dynamic Measurement Cabled Transmission of Electrical and/or Electronic Pulsed Data 

ISO 4124: Statistical Control of Volumetric Metering Systems 

ISO 9300: Measurement of Gas Flows by Means of Critical Flow - Venturi Nozzles 

ISO TR 3313: Measurement of Fluid Flow in Closed Conduits  Guidelines on the Effect of Flow Pulsation on Flow Measurement Instruments 

ISO 4185: Measurement of liquid flow in closed conduits:- Weighing method 

ISO 2186 Fluid flow in closed conduits connections for pressure signal transmissions between primary and secondary elements. 

ISO 2714 Liquid Hydrocarbons  Volumetric Measurement by Displacement Meter Systems Other Than Dispensing Pumps 

Please upload.

Thanks

ShabbirSee More: ISO Standards

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ISO 9300-2005 Measurement of gas flow by means of critical flow Venturi nozzles.pdf 1.112 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

> ISO 9300-2005 Measurement of gas flow by means of critical flow Venturi nozzles.pdf 1.112 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,
Thanks a lot !

----------


## mkhurram79

> ISO 9300-2005 Measurement of gas flow by means of critical flow Venturi nozzles.pdf 1.112 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



thanks a lot

----------


## amshah

thanks

----------


## lubl

Hi friend ... I need "ISO 179-1" Edition 2010 , do you have it available?
please send to ahmadi_edu@yahoo.com 
Thanks alot

----------


## Shabbir2009

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,

Thanks a lot.

----------


## Shabbir2009

Hi All

At least need 

ISO 6551, 2186, 3313 urgently.

Thanks

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

ISO 2186-1973 Connection f pressure between primary & secondary.pdf 0.906 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shabbir2009

Dear Achmad Nur Eddin,
Thanks a lot !

----------


## netspyking

Here is some more :

ISO 2186-1973 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 2714-1980 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 4124-1994 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 4185-1980 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO TR 3313-1992 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Good Luck  :Smile:

----------


## Shabbir2009

Thanks a million netspyking.

Do you also have ISO 9464?

----------


## amshah

> Thanks a million netspyking.
> 
> Do you also have ISO 9464?





A100 billion from me tooSee More: ISO Standards

----------


## netspyking

BS ISO TR 9464-1998 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Shabbir2009

Thanks u sir. U r a king.

----------


## amshah

can i have ISO 11064 part 1 to 7 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## sambun

Thank you, Netspyking !

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



> can i have ISO 11064 part 1 to 8
> 
> Thanks in advance.



wAITING FOR PART 2 TO 8

----------


## sambun

Thank Amshah !

----------


## saratpgit

Hi friend i need the following standards for my project

1. ISO 4064-1:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 1: Specifications 

2. ISO 4064-2:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 2: Installation requirements 

3. ISO 4064-3:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 3: Test methods and equipment

----------


## amshah

> Hi friend i need the following standards for my project
> 
> 1. ISO 4064-1:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 1: Specifications 
> 
> 2. ISO 4064-2:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 2: Installation requirements 
> 
> 3. ISO 4064-3:2005 Measurement of water flow in fully charged closed conduits -- Meters for cold potable water and hot water -- Part 3: Test methods and equipment




I dont have ISO but would like to share BS EN 14154 ( i think this is upgrade of above- i am not sure- some one please correct)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## saratpgit

Thanks Mr Amshah. If you find that ISO please give that

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



I have only this item :

ISODIS 11064-7 - 2005 Principles for the evaluation of control centres.pdf 0.170 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amshah

> I have only this item :
> 
> ISODIS 11064-7 - 2005 Principles for the evaluation of control centres.pdf 0.170 MB
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks dear

----------


## Gustofff

Hi all
i need urgently


ISO 2715-1981 - Liquid Hydrocarbons - Volumetric Measurement by Turbine meter systemsSee More: ISO Standards

----------


## Nabilia

> Hi all
> i need urgently
> ISO 2715-1981 - Liquid Hydrocarbons - Volumetric Measurement by Turbine meter systems



 
ISO 2715-1981 Volumetric measurement by Turbine Meter Systems.pdf
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## netspyking

ISO 9464 (old version) : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sambun

Thank Netspyking !

----------


## milca84

Dear friends,
Could you share with me the latest edition of ISO 9906-Rotodynamic pumps. Hydraulic performance acceptance tests. Grades 1 and 2. 
Thanks a lot

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Dear friends,
> Could you share with me the latest edition of ISO 9906-Rotodynamic pumps. Hydraulic performance acceptance tests. Grades 1 and 2. 
> Thanks a lot



BS EN ISO 9906-2000 Rotodynamic pumps-Hydraulic performance acceptance tests-Grades 1 and 2.pdf 1.078 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## milca84

Thank you very much for your quick answer, Achmad.
Do you have the standard iso 1680?
Best regards

----------


## Monstrr

Hi all
I need 
ISO 11064 part 1 to 8

Thanks!

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

I need ISO 15312 , gonzagaap@yahoo.com.br

Thanks.

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Dear All

I need of the  ISO 15312 

Thanks

----------


## netspyking

ISO 15312-2003 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cpwd

thanx a lot netspyking

----------


## sambun

Thank Netspyking !

See More: ISO Standards

----------


## CLAUDIO GONZAGA

Thanks a lot netspyking.

----------


## dm19

Hi all
i need
ISO 4006:1991 Measurement of fluid flow in closed conduits -- Vocabulary and symbols
ISO 5168:2005 Measurement of fluid flow -- Procedures for the evaluation of uncertainties
ISO 8316:1987 Measurement of liquid flow in closed conduits -- Method by collection of the liquid in a volumetric tank
ISO 9368-1:1990 Measurement of liquid flow in closed conduits by the weighing method -- Procedures for checking installations -- Part 1: Static weighing systems
ISO 9104:1991 Measurement of fluid flow in closed conduits -- Methods of evaluating the performance of electromagnetic flow-meters for liquids
ISO/DTR 19872 Measurement of fluid flow in closed conduits -- Selection of a calibration methods

Thanks!!!!!

----------


## Shabbir2009

Salam

Anybody has 

ISO12185
ISO6570
ISO23874

Please upload

Thanks

Shabbir

----------


## krlekonj

Thanks

----------


## abes

Hello,

I need ISO 8528 edition 2005.

Anyboldy could upload?

Thanks.

----------


## amshah

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

part 1 to5 are of 2005 and 6 to 12 (11 is not here) are of old version.

----------


## abes

Thank you amshah!

----------


## abes

Hello,

I also need ISO 3046-1. Anybody has it?

Thanks.

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

> Hello,
> 
> I also need ISO 3046-1. Anybody has it?
> 
> Thanks.



ISO 3046 Reciprocating internal combustion engines — Performance.rar 1.733 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

consist of :

ISO 3046-1-2002 Declarations of power, fuel and lubricating oil consumptions, and test methods
ISO 3046-4 2009 Speed governing
ISO 3046-5-2001 Torsional Vibration

Appreciate if somebody can upload :

ISO 3046-2	Test Method
ISO 3046-3	Test Measurement
ISO 3046-6	Overspeed Protection
ISO 3046-7	Code for Engine Power
And
ISO 15550	Internal combustion engines - Determination and method for the measurement of engine power - General requirements

----------


## ezie

hello, all

Could someone share ISO 14617 or email it on 3030056[dog]mail.ru?

----------


## amshah

Hi its again does any one have ISO 11064 part 2 to 8

----------


## rajpd28

Dear all



I want DP calculation of Orifice plate. Please provide me literature/ Book, So that i can easily calculate the same.

Thanks
RajSee More: ISO Standards

----------


## Azam

i need iso 7066, can any body share the link?

----------


## Skriver01

I too desperately need 11064-2 to 8. 
plz if anyone can help!

----------


## budi666

i need iso 8503-2, 8503-3, 8503-4
, can any body share the link? 

Regards,
Budi

----------


## Nabilia

Got one of them for you...

ISO 8503-2 1988 Part 2 Method for the grading of surface profile of abrasive blast-cleaned steel - Comparator procedure.pdf	  1.713 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Found the rest of them...
IOS 8503 - Preparation of steel substrates before application of paints and retated products -	Surface roughness characteristics of blast-cleaned steel substrates

ISO 8503-1 1988 Part 1 Specifications and definitions for ISO surface profile comparators for the assessment of abrasive blast-cleaned surfaces.pdf 2.271 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8503-3-1988 Part 3 Method for the calibration of ISO surface profile comparators and for the determination of surface profile  Focusing microscope procedure.pdf 0.291 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8503-4-1988 Part 4 Method for the calibration of ISO surface profile comparators and for the determination of surface profile - Stylus instrument procedure.pdf 0.452 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ISO 8503-5 Part 5 Replica tape method for the determination of the surface profile.pdf 3.139 MB	
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

BS EN ISO 8503-5-2004 Preparation of steel substrates before application of paints and related products  Surface roughness characteristics of blast-cleaned steel substrates  Part 5 Replica tape method for the determination of the surface profile.pdf 0.686 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Thames Jones

Tiger Supplies are certified by ISO 9001, 14001 & UVDB verified company for supplying Personal Protection Equipments like Hard Hats, Safety Goggles, Toe Shoes etc. Visit our site to view our range products for Various protection equipment. Thanks.

----------


## iso9001belge

iso 9001 belgelendirme...

----------


## amshah

ISO 21809 : pipe coating Part 1 to part 5


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Tranquang

Please re-upload ISO-8528
Many thanks

----------


## Nabilia

ISO 8528.rar	  8.324 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Nabilia

Here's the part 11

BS EN 88528-11-2004 Part 11 Rotary uninterruptible power systems - Performance requirements and test methods.pdf 0.855 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## filkast

Hello All



Does enybody has: 

ISO/TR 3313:1998
ISO 1000:1998 (or ISO 80000-1)

Please upload

thanks

best regardsSee More: ISO Standards

----------


## amshah

ISO 1000:1998

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

and

BS ISO 80000 pack

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]





> Hello All
> 
> Does enybody has: 
> 
> ISO/TR 3313:1998
> ISO 1000:1998 (or ISO 80000-1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## mudvaynex

Ei Bro do you have this 

ISO 11673:2005 /Unplasticized poly(vinyl chloride) (PVC-U) pressure pipes -- Determination of the fracture toughness properties

Many Thanks!

----------


## tsisa26

Dear all,

EN ISO 11064-5: "Ergonomic design of control centres - Part 5: Displays and controls"
is needed, please provide.

Thank You!

----------


## mhrizadi

i need the total package of ISO 10140
and also ISO 140
please help me if possible for u

----------


## phyowintsoe

thanks

----------


## amshah

> BS ISO TR 9464-1998 : **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]




Can any one share BS ISO 9464-2008  ?

----------


## welehweleh

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is dead. Can somebody upload it again? 
Thx

----------


## kakranran

Dear All, 
kindly please help, i need ISO 5167 urgently.
thanks before.. :Stung:

----------


## mohammed21

Hi nabilia, 
Can you please upload the files again? links are dead!
Thanks in advance :Smile:

----------


## mojtabayousefi64

Hi
I need ISO 9906  2005 0r 2006 
Could any body help me?

----------


## Greatchart

I've seen various previous posts for ISO-5167 but cannot locate an active link.
I'm after the ISO-5167 1991 version if anyone has a copy and can point me at a link that is still live.

regards and thanks

----------


## selmagis

@Greatchart, follow this: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: ISO Standards

----------


## Greatchart

Many thanks - Selmagis.  Kept finding old links previously!

----------


## thuanvinhan1

Dear Gents,
Please upload ISO 15550	Internal combustion engines - Determination and method for the measurement of engine power - General requirements. Thanks for your help.
[QUOTE=Achmad Nur Eddin;155411]ISO 3046 Reciprocating internal combustion engines — Performance.rar 1.733 MB
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

consist of :

ISO 3046-1-2002 Declarations of power, fuel and lubricating oil consumptions, and test methods
ISO 3046-4 2009 Speed governing
ISO 3046-5-2001 Torsional Vibration

Appreciate if somebody can upload :

ISO 3046-2	Test Method
ISO 3046-3	Test Measurement
ISO 3046-6	Overspeed Protection
ISO 3046-7	Code for Engine Power
And

----------


## vaisakp

Can you anyone please upload again *ISO 14511* - Measurement of fluid flow in closed conduits -- Thermal mass flowmeters

----------


## arifinbc

Hi friend..
please upload/share :
ISO 1219-1:2012
ISO 1219-2:2012

and other standard for fluid, 
especially pneumatics standard

thanks

----------


## fezao13

Hello everyone, could anyone please re-upload the file for iso 9300:2005? The links previously shown here are old and not available anymore.
This would help me quite a bit.
Thanks!

----------


## usyd12a

Hello everyone, could anyone please share 

ISO 8943 Refrigerated light hydrocarbon fluids -- Sampling of liquefied natural gas -- Continuous and intermittent methods 

(version 2007 or more recent)?

Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## usyd12a

Hello everyone, could anyone please share 

ISO 8943 Refrigerated light hydrocarbon fluids -- Sampling of liquefied natural gas -- Continuous and intermittent methods 

(version 2007 or more recent)?

Thanks a lot in advance

----------


## samits

Hi, My Pc is not allowing the downloading of the mentioned files and saying Malware. Please send the same to me at my email add samit.shaikh@gmail.com ISO 5167 all parts from 1 to 4.
thanking you in anticipation

----------


## Stefano_1985

Hello, all

Could someone share ISO 14617 (from part 1 to 15) or email it on stefano.2407@libero.it?

Thanks

----------


## Stefano_1985

Hello, all

Could someone share ISO 14617 (from part 1 to 15) or email it on stefano.2407@libero.it?

Thanks

----------


## crsratnam

Can any one share the below standard. 
It is required urgently 
ISO 3046-4 - Reciprocating internal combustion engines  Performance  Part 4: Speed governing - Third Edition - Release Date : 2009.12.01
my e mail ID is crsratnam@gmail.com
Thanks

----------


## dianita9220

Do you have ISO 7153-1 about Surgical instruments -- Metallic materials -- Part 1: Stainless steel?

See More: ISO Standards

----------


## shankarmathur

Dear Achmad

Can you reload ISO 9300, or email me

Many Thanks for your co operation.

Shankar Mathur
shankar@rockwin.com

----------


## larissasn

Getting a domain fame of our own is an primary character of owning a business online. No matter how, nowadays most of the celebrated domain names are either already registered or owned on some other business. This means that you beggary to contemplate up of originative sphere names to get noticed on the internet. This can sometimes be a challenging thing to do. However, the fulgent side to this is that most of the domain names that were already registered could be enduring expired. It could be because the pty may cause closed down or the **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  proprietor of the realm appellation may include changed his website. These domain names may age be at to you. In peace to either file or revamp a specialization style you distress to adopt the specified steps. While registering a province name you necessary to about that you are registering it only in search a period of time. It could be a year or 10 years, but not with a view a lifetime. Accordingly, it would be immoral to mention that you own the bailiwick name. All the department names shortage to be renewed or re-registered upon expiry. A domain baptize goes into an expired standing for 40 days after it expires. This status changes to the redemption period if the p of the domain celebrity does not replace the lands name in 40 days. During this days all of the proprietor's data is erased like they had not under any condition owned the area name. This leaves the domain entitle open-minded to buyers. The sure **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  broadway after the redemption period is called the locked period. This is on the whole a period of 5 days. On the 5th light of day, the name is officially dropped from the ICANN database and the department is up due to the fact that trading again. Dominion auctions arrogate people who are looking revealed on isolated sphere names. Divers bailiwick names are sold to sphere auction companies in compensation this purpose.

----------


## mcbain

Hi, I'm looking for ISO-8528. Particularly part 1, but I would like to get the set.

It was requested here in the past, but the links no longer work.
Many thanks 
Mcbain

----------


## dphenom

Sir do u have ISO 11357-6 standard can you please share tnx

----------


## emilsuro

Please ISO 4064-1:2014, ISO 4064-2:2014, ISO 4064-3:2014. Thanks for all.   Can be older ISO.

----------


## vpmohammed

BS En ISO 4064 -2014 parts 1-5 attached as rar part files .here is 1 &2/11

----------


## vpmohammed

here is parts 3&4 /11

----------


## vpmohammed

parts 5&6 /11

----------


## vpmohammed

part 7/11 attached

----------


## vpmohammed

Parts 8&9 /11

----------


## vpmohammed

the last two parts of the archive is attached ie parts 10 & 11

----------


## shankarmathur

Hi

Can someone share copy of ISO 2715

Many thanks in advance


Shankar Mathur
mathur.shankar@gmail.comSee More: ISO Standards

----------


## emilsuro

> the last two parts of the archive is attached ie parts 10 & 11



Thank you very much. You really helped me. I wish you a wonderful day.  :Untroubled:

----------

